# Don’t mess with Bill---Hurricane Warning



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

This excerpt from the The State Paper in Columbia SC.

"Hurricane Bill, expected to pass several hundred miles offshore Saturday with 125 mph winds, will pump huge waves to the South Carolina and North Carolina coast. The forecast calls for the surf to begin to pick up Friday, with waves about 5 feet by sundown."

Take heed as there is no mention of Va, Md and NJ but from the map and graphics it would look like the same for those areas latter on in the weekend

For the full story click here


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like I'll be bodyboarding this weekend...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'll be inside the creeks


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

vbjimmie said:


> Looks like I'll be bodyboarding this weekend...


yay! another fellow sponge! im going out later today.


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

Supposed to be headed down to the Nags Head friday after work. We'll see how well that goes. haha.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> I'll be inside the creeks


Same here.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

basstardo said:


> Same here.


Would be a good and qualifying test of which sinkers hold the best, Storm, Pyramid or Frog Tongue


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Topsail, water turned from gin clear to nasty about 1:15 wed.a.m.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

HStew said:


> Topsail, water turned from gin clear to nasty about 1:15 wed.a.m.


yes it did! tuesday you could see everything in the water wednesday nothing! it sucked.


----------



## OtrBks Man (Apr 11, 2009)

Dare County has issued an advisory for travelers heading to Hatteras Island about potential overwash at high tide in the normal spots north of Rodanthe so be advised.


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*Bill*

Will bill affect fish behavior?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, it will affect their behavior. Unless ,they are in an aquarium.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> Would be a good and qualifying test of which sinkers hold the best, Storm, Pyramid or Frog Tongue


my vote is frog tongue. with the surf the way it was this morning, i had a 5oz hold just fine. surf was BIG and the water was MOVIN'!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

just came back from N Topsail... waves 3ft and building, moderate wind blowing into the beach... this mornings high tide was almost up to the dunes... if it builds like they're talking by this evenings high you'd need to fish from the tops of the dunes...  guess this weekend will be a wash... by early next week we should be back to normal...


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Gonna be real interesting what Fort Fisher looks like after this one..probably a good thing though as all the deep holes at the Fort seemed to have flattened out last time I was there in mid July.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just read on the Island Free Press that the Bonner Bridge will be closed about 2 hours either side of high tide for the next couple of days so plan accordingly.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

The strong rip tides are already in Georgetown. I went shark fishing last night with one of my ex-wives. She had no problem swimming the bait out 150 - 200 yards, but she had to fight like heck to get back in. Even then, she came in a quarter mile down the beach. By the time she got back in, I had already had a good bite and lost my bait. She had swim another bait out before she could even drink a beer. I thought getting a yak so it would be easier for her to get the bait out, but I sure would not want to loose a perfectly good yak to the rip tide.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

TideJones said:


> The strong rip tides are already in Georgetown. I went shark fishing last night with one of my ex-wives. She had no problem swimming the bait out 150 - 200 yards, but she had to fight like heck to get back in. Even then, she came in a quarter mile down the beach. By the time she got back in, I had already had a good bite and lost my bait. She had swim another bait out before she could even drink a beer. I thought getting a yak so it would be easier for her to get the bait out, but I sure would not want to loose a perfectly good yak to the rip tide.


i dunno man, all that swimming and drinking, sounds like you should have held on to that one.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

TideJones said:


> The strong rip tides are already in Georgetown. I went shark fishing last night with one of my ex-wives. She had no problem swimming the bait out 150 - 200 yards, but she had to fight like heck to get back in. Even then, she came in a quarter mile down the beach. By the time she got back in, I had already had a good bite and lost my bait. She had swim another bait out before she could even drink a beer. I thought getting a yak so it would be easier for her to get the bait out, but I sure would not want to loose a perfectly good yak to the rip tide.


LMAO, that was good Tide.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

TideJones said:


> The strong rip tides are already in Georgetown. I went shark fishing last night with one of my ex-wives. She had no problem swimming the bait out 150 - 200 yards, but she had to fight like heck to get back in. Even then, she came in a quarter mile down the beach. By the time she got back in, I had already had a good bite and lost my bait. She had swim another bait out before she could even drink a beer. I thought getting a yak so it would be easier for her to get the bait out, but I sure would not want to loose a perfectly good yak to the rip tide.


Damn man, what is this womans phone number,,,is she for rent???


----------

